# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Easiest frogs to breed..

## FantaTizer

Hi everyone,

Not asking because I want to start doing anything for a while but out of curiosity wondered what you think are the easiest frogs to breed? I would like to do something like this in the future but not sure how easy it can be or if it actually takes a lot of time and commitment!

I currently have red eyes, one Pac man (I know I would need 2 for breeding[emoji6]) and 4 whites tree frogs (3 green and 1 blue)

Thank you!

from Hannah

----------


## bill

To be honest, darts are probably the easiest and most prolific breeders in the hobby. Tree frogs normally require a separate rain chamber set up for them to simulate the rainy season in their natural habitat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

FantaTizer, jasonm96

----------


## Cory

From what I understand Pacmans will also need a rainchamber and I have never tried but heard if its your first attempt at breeding that they are not easy and you will need some experience. Could be wrong but I have heard this a couple times.

----------

FantaTizer, jasonm96

----------


## James

Starry Night Reed frogs (Heterixalus alboguttatus) are very easy and prolific as long as you have a water feature (doesn't have to be very large) in your viv......no need for a rain chamber for simulated rainy season....they spontaneously breed every summer for me in California even though it doesn't rain here all summer.  The newly morphed froglets are large enough that they can eat D. melanogaster fruit flies immediately (and most of them D. hydei as well), and the adults do well on a diet of D. hydei fruit flies (but will also take other food prey up to 1/4" crickets).

They are a very easy beginner frog if you want to get the hang of breeding / tadpole care.

The eggs can be removed to a separate container to rear (more tadpoles develop /morph out) or the eggs can be left in the water feature in the viv (tadpoles develop in tank). The developing tadpoles will eat additional new egg clutches, so for higher numbers of tadpoles/froglets the clutches need to be removed when deposited and separated until hatching.
The tadpoles are easy to raise as a group in an aquarium with a sponge filter and a good quality fish food. The tadpoles are good climbers when they morph and have no trouble climbing up the glass side of the aquarium to be collected....the froglets/frogs are good swimmers so less chance of accidental drowning....thus there is no need to have a low water level in the aquarium or a slanted morph out set up (just a lid to keep them from escaping when morphed).

I have not removed egg clutches from the viv this year and I leave the tadpoles in the tank to morph out / compete as they would in the wild.....I raised too many separately last year so I'm letting nature take over.  In the "leave in the viv" case, I do feed sinking fish food wafers periodically for the tadpoles, but they also eat any fruit flies that drown as well as excess egg clutches from the adults).

Other reed frogs may be similar but I only have experience with these.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, deranged chipmunk, FantaTizer

----------


## Evan Spies

Fire belly toads are easy to breed!

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Pacman's are best breed by established breeders with plenty of space, IMO. Rain chambers, several frogs (more than two unless sexed adults) for breeding and thousands of tadpoles, then hundreds of hungry froglets deal with. Would have to agree with darts, although I don't keep them myself my friend does and his just breed all the time without any effort. Fire bellied toads would be the same if you keep them at room temp year round or if you're heating them, turn of heating and put them in a tank with coir and a water dish for the winter.

----------

